# Geese sale or suspicion



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This woman contacts me and wants the geese. She says she'll overnight me a certified check. It was not overnight, but tracking says it will come tomorrow. She says when it clears, she'll take the geese. 

She emails me yesterday that she mailed the check but included payment for the movers who will pick up the geese. She asks if she can trust me to pay them. She says they are in the middle of moving to an apartment (?) And the movers will pick up the geese. She says she is giving me an extra $50 for my trouble.

Now, I have had someone try to scam me twice on Amazon, and it was odd stories and checks that never came, and need the item mailed pronto as a gift.

This is reminding me of that. i'm not about to do anything without a clean check. 
Is there anything else I should watch for?

I don't understand her calling her "new" place "apartment". And why would someone want geese in the middle of a move?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, you need to file a grievance with amazon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Breach of contract, that's all you need to say. IF the check arrives void it out and send it back.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You probably got scoped.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ignore it!Noone wants geese who are in the process of moving into an apartment.When I was selling Weimaraners we got a story of a deaf women w/ 6wk old baby wanting a puppy.She sent a check via Fed Ex that was for more than the price of the puppy and we were instructed to deposit it and send her the difference.I told hubby it was a scam but he fell for it anyway,I took it to my bank so they could tell him it was a scam.How much do they want for the movers?That should tell you something.Honest people don't do these things.Thieves do.Don't do it Sem!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your right CQ. It sounds too abnormal. The check is coming today, so I'll see what's going on. There's tracking on it. I'm not laying out any money. Fraud using USPS or on line (?) is a felony. I emailed her last night and asked her if her apartment allows geese. I also asked her why she would buy geese in the middle of a move. Can you , imagine buying geese in the middle of moving? Or chickens? 
a
One thing that's funny is all the scammers don't get their grammar right. 
On the 2 scams on Amazon I did report them. 
If I get this check I will take it to the bank and see if they can check that there are funds behind it. I also intend on telling this person that hubs and I have 8 guns and a shotgun between us and we feel so much safer dealing with strangers . I wonder moving van> robbery? I love my guns.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's a copy of mine and her last email

Me*to candieqvSent

Hi. I would never take someone's money.*
Why would you want to buy geese in the middle of a move? Are you moving to an apartment? If a mover comes to pick up these geese, are they going to be put in a hot truck?

karen


Candi Erickson*to you

Good Morning

How are you doing?* I just check with the USPS *now and they said they will be at your location today latest tomorrow for the delivery but *like I said my husband sent the *check to you including the (freight and hand ling's fees) to pick up *the item from you and some other items around your location needed in our new apartment.So the rest money meant for the pick up of all the items.


You are to get the check deposited into your Account or through ATM. Deduct your money $290 as agreed for yourself , withdraw the remaining balance out and *get it Transfer to the mover via Money Gram 10 *Minutes Transfer as requested by the mover so that they can come for the *pick up at your location.


Locate any nearest Walmart or CVS location around you with the rest balance in cash and have it transfer to the below mover agent information via Money Gram 10 Minutes Transfer: *You will be charge for the 10 Minutes Transfer fee *so deduct the *fees from the rest money you are sending to the mover


Receiver's Name: *Adigun B Tosin

Address: 5810 Fondren Rd

City: *Houston

State: *TX 77036



Please do take care of everything asap so that the mover can contact you for the pick up arrangement. And as soon as you are done with the Money Gram transfer, You will be given a receipt so get back to me with the Reference#, Sender name and the Exact Amount transfer after deducting the *minutes transfer fees from the rest money you are sending to Adigun B Tosin for them to pick up the cash from their location


************
I would not be surprised if things change to need immediately prior to the check clearing because the mover can't wait. She never answered my questions . Mail came , back in a monent.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay I got the check. I called the bank printed on the check. They looked it up and said it was fraud. No such check exists.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Best way to get rid of Craig's list scammers is to communicate on the phone.They will hardly ever talk on the phone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everything about that reply email said scam. The grammar was off. The description for the different situations was way off. 

Good thing you're so suspicious.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're very right, Robin. Their grammar gives them away. And bonus money. Geez. Now, if I want to have some fun, what should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do they have proof the check arrived? Can you do something with that if they do? Not enough money, way too much can't accept that I'm going to return it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh I had a very similar email once, I had an add looking for a chihuahua puppy - guess they didn't read the ad properly because they were going to send someone to pick up the puppy from me with a blank cheque I could make out for the amount of the dog. 
Do people actually show up to take these "items"? Who would call a goose an item?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

After I took the check to my bank,they kept it.I got a phone call and a letter from whomever was investigating the crime.It's been several years and never heard what finally came of it.Glad they didn't get you and the geese,Sem.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The check was a company check, educational computers. I called the bank on the check. 
People from Craig's list normally text me and want to make an appointment to see whatever I'm selling. Anything other than that I would question. 
If things worked out to where someone was coming, I would have mentioned that my hubby and I have 7 guns and a shot guns and a shot gun between us.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://thumbnet.net/wire/headlines/01196_Lottery_Scam_In_Tuscola_County_163051.php

Lottery scam in Houston


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Geez, I hope people are smart enough to see thru this stuff


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That person emailed me and asked why she hasn't heard from me. She said her husband hopes they're not being scammed. I told her that I called the bank and the check is fraudulent. 

Now, if she really wants the geese, Paypal is the only way to go.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A few years ago I gave pair of geese to this educational sanctuary. So I contacted them and the owner says he'll take them. Yea! No more taking care of geese. I think I'll make them a donation too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I was growing up in Cincinnati my mother took us to the county parks.Every summer people brought their Easter ducks and turned them loose.The poor babies would be chased away by the adults and geese as we tried to feed them.I always felt sorry for them.I wish people would think about that cute chick/duckling growing up.2 years ago I found what I think was an Easter chick all grown-up at a state park.She was very tame and still lays.Every morning she comes to the front door and fusses to be let in.She's a good little red hen,I named her Ruby.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, it's not humane to just turn them loose to defend themselves and eat. This sanctuary is called Odessa animal sanctuary. It's on line. I gave them a pair of geese a few years ago. He said they just put in a pond for water fowl. 

I will be glad that I won't be dumping that ungodly stinky drinking water every day, and have my yard divided.


----------

